

NuGet for C++ now available - pjmlp
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/04/26/nuget-for-c.aspx

======
aespinoza
This is very exciting for several reasons, but mainly because this brings C++
(on windows at least) closer to modern languages.

With C++11 and the tooling being improved, like NuGet in this case, make me
want to start coding in C++ again.

